
What the Tortoise Said to Achilles - sytelus
https://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~matc/Readers/HowManyAngels/Achilles.html
======
lisper
Wrong title. The linked piece is called "What the Tortoise _should have_ said
to Achilles." In this case in particular, this makes a huge difference.

~~~
Iffyphus
Actually, the piece is called "What Achilles should have said to the Tortoise"
still a big difference though.

------
pdmccormick
"Come a little bit closer and I'll tell you. Come just a little bit closer
still and I'll tell you..."

------
jaclaz
The actual "original" by Lewis Carrol:

"What the Tortoise Said to Achilles," Mind 4, No. 14 (April 1895): 278-280

is available online, and should be read before the linked article:

[http://www.ditext.com/carroll/tortoise.html](http://www.ditext.com/carroll/tortoise.html)

 _Solvitur ambulando_

------
Retra
In other words: you can hand someone a proof, but you can't force them to read
it. If the tortoise is unwilling to tell you what exactly a proof must entail,
then he's effectively not interested in being a rational agent who is
compelled to agree to facts logically derived from premises.

------
darkpuma
The logical conclusion of this is Achilles inventing tortoise soup.

